# Well Folks, the C-12 is ALIVE!!!!!!



## woodsman2011 (Mar 3, 2011)

Cleaned and kitted the carb and installed the new ignition system and she purrs like a kitten, (well more like a mountain lion). Ran the bush hog til dark and it never fainted once. I think my daddy would have been pleased and I know its a load off my mind. Now I'm going down the rad a piece this weekend and chack out a rotary turning plow for this monster. Gotta get my garden turned if the rain will ever let up some.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Awesome unit there! Too cool!


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

The orignal front wheel drive? Great unit!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Good on you for keeping piece of history alive.
Sure beefy looking compare to the newer models.


----------

